# Experience points after ACS skill assessment



## abhisheek14mar (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you all are doing well.

I have received my Skill assessment report from ACS(Australian Computer society) but I am not sure about points Iam getting out of my total experience.

Please refer below details I received from ACS.

The following employment after March 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 03/10 - 04/11 (1yrs 1mths)
Position: Technical Specialist
Employer: ########## services Pvt Ltd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 04/11 - 06/12 (1yrs 2mths)
Position: Technical Support Officer
Employer: ####### Solutions Pvt Ltd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 06/12 - 10/16 (4yrs 4mths)
Position: Senior Specialist
Employer: ###### Technologies Ltd
Country: INDIA

Please revert if more information required.

Regards
Abhishek Sharma
INDIA


----------



## abhisheek14mar (Jan 31, 2017)

*++ information*

Just to add
I am still working in this firm.

Dates: 06/12 - 10/16 (4yrs 4mths)
Position: Senior Specialist
Employer: ###### Technologies Ltd
Country: INDIA


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

More than 3 but less than 5 years between Apr-2012 till today, so 5 points as of now. Should you not receive an invite by Apr-2017, then 10 points for reaching 5 years.


----------



## Darvin (Sep 25, 2013)

abhisheek14mar said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope you all are doing well.
> 
> ...



Hi Abhishek, I am also having the same profile, May I know are you into Network Support or Software related support?


----------



## abhisheek14mar (Jan 31, 2017)

Darvin said:


> Hi Abhishek, I am also having the same profile, May I know are you into Network Support or Software related support?


Hi Darvin,

I am into Network Support.


----------



## abhisheek14mar (Jan 31, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> More than 3 but less than 5 years between Apr-2012 till today, so 5 points as of now. Should you not receive an invite by Apr-2017, then 10 points for reaching 5 years.


Hi Keeda,

First of all, thank you for responding so positively & quickly.
I haven't filed my EOI yet because of temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations till 6th March 2017. So, shall I consider myself to have 10 points for experience? because I'll be filing for EOI after Mid of the March 2017.

If I am getting 10 points for experience then what are the possibilities of getting an invitation with the current situation(high points cutoff) & my below details?

Age - 28 (30 Points)
Education - BCA (15 points)
PTE - 65 Each (10 points)
Experaince 5+ (10 Points)
--------
Total - 65

thanks 
Abhishek Sharma
India


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

abhisheek14mar said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> First of all, thank you for responding so positively & quickly.
> I haven't filed my EOI yet because of temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations till 6th March 2017. So, shall I consider myself to have 10 points for experience? because I'll be filing for EOI after Mid of the March 2017.
> ...


Hi Abhishek,

Do not delay filing the EOI irrespective of the temporary hold on invitations so that your EOI at least starts to age in the pool thereby giving you a better (quicker) chance at invitation whenever they open up invitations, otherwise those who file before you with the same amount of points will be invited first.

As for chances of invitation with 65 points, I am not really sure as I am not actively tracking the cut offs and invitation rounds. Your best bet would be to join this thread for such info: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...3129-189-eoi-invitations-february-2017-a.html* and to look at skillSelect (invitation rounds): *SkillSelect*


----------



## affections28 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi KeeDa,

Please help me out understanding how much years will be deducted with my Total 5 years of IT exp.

Designation: Mainframe Reporting Analyst/ Operations Professional 
Qualification: B.E - Information and Technology
Experience: 5 years in same company (india)

===========
Age - 31 (30 Points)
Education - B.E- IT (15 points)
PTE - 65 Each (10 points)


----------



## affections28 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi KeeDa,

Please help me out understanding how much years will be deducted with my Total 5 years of IT exp.

Designation: Mainframe Reporting Analyst/ Operations Professional
Qualification: B.E - Information and Technology
Experience: 5 years in same company (india)

===========
Age - 31 (30 Points)
Education - B.E- IT (15 points)
PTE - 65 Each (10 points)
ANZCO Code: 261112 SYSTEMS ANALYST


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

affections28 said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> Please help me out understanding how much years will be deducted with my Total 5 years of IT exp.
> 
> ...


Hi,

A lot depends on the ANZSCO you are applying for, the core units requirement for this ANZSCO (ref. ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf) and the subjects you studied during your BE. For instance, although BE IT is ICT Major but if the subjects are not a close match, 4 years will be deducted, if they match, 2 years will be deducted. I suggest you study Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf to understand this concept:

• If your degree is assessed as having an *ICT major* which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require *2 years* relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or *4 years* relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.

• If your degree is assessed as having an *ICT major* which is *NOT* closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require *4 years* relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi affections28,
Your BE(IT) course most likely fall under the criteria of ICT Major - Closely Related to the Nominated Occupation. This deducts 2 years from your total experience. You will be left with 3 years of experience for points claim which will give you 5 points.


----------



## khandker_imran (Mar 12, 2017)

*pleas help me to understand how many years will redacted from my experience? *
i have complicated *4 years BSc. in Electrical and electronics engineering* and have* 4 years* of experience in computer networking as a *Network operations center (NOC) engineer.* i want to apply for computer network and system engineer. 

I am not sure about they will consider my degree and experience are *(263111) ICT major/Minor and closely related or not.*

This are the courses that I have covered in my BSc:

Structured programming
Digital logic design
Signals and logic systems
Electromagnetic field and waves
Digital signal processing 
Telecommunication engineering 
Engineering and professional ethics
Computer networks
Switchgear and protective relays
Control system
Industrial management
Microprocessor and interfacing
Semiconductor devices
RF and microwave engineering 
Wireless ad mobile communications
And also:
Electrical circuits 1
Electrical circuits 2
Electronics circuits 1
Electronics circuits 2
Electrical machines fundamentals
Synchronous machines and power systems
Numerical technics in engineering 
Electrical measurement and instruments 
Electronic property of materials
Power station
Renewable energy 
Industrial training


----------



## affections28 (Dec 3, 2016)

Greetings, 

Today i have received my ACS assessment report which comes Positive and they have deducted 2 years out of 5. 

The Reply section am sharing with you: 

"*The following employment after April 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 04/12 - 03/17 (5yrs 0mths)*"

Could you please check and confirm if they have deducted 2 years only and i have get 3 years of experience and if i will claim 5 points for the exp?

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

affections28 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Today i have received my ACS assessment report which comes Positive and they have deducted 2 years out of 5.
> 
> ...


So, I think from May 2014 : Your skill is relevant. So, you will get 5 points 1st May 2017 in 20 days.


----------



## affections28 (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks for the reply.
One quiche question, How to fill form 80? Is there anyone who filled it? And when we have to send form 80?

Regards.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## affections28 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
Without SS (+5 points) I hv filed my 190 EOI with 60 for NSW, what are the chances for me to get an invite? Will it take very long?
Regards. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## seventyseven (Jan 24, 2017)

affections28 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> One quiche question, How to fill form 80? Is there anyone who filled it? And when we have to send form 80?
> 
> Regards.
> ...


Form 80 is a supplement to your visa application - so it doesn't come into play until after you have received an invitation. After lodging your visa application your CO may or may not ask you to provide a completed Form 80 - there aren't any strict rules on that, but expect to be asked for it.

Since Form 80 is extremely complex (among others things you'll need to provide work and travel history for the last 10 years) I would suggest that you start completing it as soon as possible, just to play it safe, and to triple-check that everything you enter matches information you have previously submitted via SkillSelect and the ImmiAccount form (some parts are redundant).

You can upload Form 80 into your ImmiAccount up front during visa lodgement or you can wait for your CO asking to provide it - I don't think that this makes any difference.


----------



## affections28 (Dec 3, 2016)

seventyseven said:


> Form 80 is a supplement to your visa application - so it doesn't come into play until after you have received an invitation. After lodging your visa application your CO may or may not ask you to provide a completed Form 80 - there aren't any strict rules on that, but expect to be asked for it.
> 
> Since Form 80 is extremely complex (among others things you'll need to provide work and travel history for the last 10 years) I would suggest that you start completing it as soon as possible, just to play it safe, and to triple-check that everything you enter matches information you have previously submitted via SkillSelect and the ImmiAccount form (some parts are redundant).
> 
> You can upload Form 80 into your ImmiAccount up front during visa lodgement or you can wait for your CO asking to provide it - I don't think that this makes any difference.


Thanks for the response, just one more question: When looking at my point breakdown pdf from Skillselect account, why it added 5 points for state already? Does they include +5 already to calculate my invite? 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## seventyseven (Jan 24, 2017)

affections28 said:


> Thanks for the response, just one more question: When looking at my point breakdown pdf from Skillselect account, why it added 5 points for state already? Does they include +5 already to calculate my invite?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I think that this is due to the fact that the subclass 190 visa automatically enables you to claim 5 points for state sponsorship. Unfortunately, I have no idea what timeframe to expect for getting a state sponsorship granted, as the 2016-2017 immigration round is close to its end and some occupations already have reached their limits.

What is your nominated occupation and what is your total points score including state sponsorship?


----------



## affections28 (Dec 3, 2016)

seventyseven said:


> I think that this is due to the fact that the subclass 190 visa automatically enables you to claim 5 points for state sponsorship. Unfortunately, I have no idea what timeframe to expect for getting a state sponsorship granted, as the 2016-2017 immigration round is close to its end and some occupations already have reached their limits.
> 
> What is your nominated occupation and what is your total points score including state sponsorship?


I applied for Systems Analyst for NSW currently with that 5 points in EOI am getting a total of 65 points.

So on the basis of my points what you suggest? 

Regards. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## seventyseven (Jan 24, 2017)

I am absolutely not a specialist on the subclass 190 visas but from what I have read in these forums so far, with 65 points it might be a long time until you get an invite. I am very sorry to say...


----------



## Kssaini83 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi,
I am looking to apply for Australian PR. I still need to go for ACS skill assessment.
Below are my educational and employment details:

Education - B-Tech in electronic and communications from Guru Nanak Dev University, Amritsar, Punjab.
Employment - Working in Software Industry in India
Job code - Would be applying for the 261312 - Developer Programmer
Total experience - 12.5 years of in India(Would be 13 years in June, 2018)

Could someone provide me the details of the experience years that would be deducted for the ACS skill assessment for determining ICT major and would I still be able to secure 15 points for the remaining (overseas) experience?

Thanks and Regards,
Kuldeep


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Kssaini83 said:


> Hi,
> I am looking to apply for Australian PR. I still need to go for ACS skill assessment.
> Below are my educational and employment details:
> 
> ...


Nobody can say for sure without knowing about the course, but from experience, I can say that your profile will attract 4 years deduction leaving you with 8+ skilled years to claim points from (15 points).


----------

